# New Western Digital Green HDD dead??



## Shah (Aug 23, 2015)

I had bought a WD Green 1 TB on June, 2015. It working well until this morning. When I was copying some files from my external HDD to this one (connected as my secondary HDD), I received some "I/O device error" and the copying failed. I did a restart and things got worse. 

The HDD partitions were lost. In Disk Management, I can see the HDD as unallocated space. I can neither format it nor create new partition from that unallocated space. Ran HD Tune benchmark and found out that all sectors were affected. I tried swapping SATA cables and power cables, but none worked. So, I guess the HDD is dead. 

Since I bought it from a local store, I'm thinking of giving it to the shop vendor to take care of RMA. 

If I send it for RMA, Will I receive a replacement or just have the same HDD repaired? In both cases, Is there any way to get back my data? I tried running EaseUS data recovery and a few others. But, couldn't recover anything.

 [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] [MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION] Can you guys help me out?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 23, 2015)

Recuva can help with data recovery if I remember the name correctly. Plus if you have filled for RMA shoot DK one PM so that he can help you with more ease.


----------



## Shah (Aug 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Recuva can help with data recovery if I remember the name correctly. Plus if you have filled for RMA shoot DK one PM so that he can help you with more ease.



I have already removed the HDD and packed it. So, can't try Recuva now. I do have backups of my important files on cloud. The other data on my HDD can be downloaded (which may take a few months or may be a year  ). So, Data recovery is not that important.

Anyway, have tagged [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] and [MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION] in OP. Will PM them if necessary. 

Will return the HDD to the store from where I bought. The store keeper had once said to me that he will take care of RMA if anything goes wrong. Let's see what happens.


----------



## DK_WD (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi   [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],

I am sorry to hear about it. For RMA service, you may refer the link below. This link will help you to understand the RMA process in WD:

Support Answers

For more information about warranty support, you may visit to: Support Answers   

For your information, you can use our RMA service via website, call and email us for your request. Our support team will happy to help you. 

The following link has details of India support team:

Support Answers   



> If I send it for RMA, Will I receive a replacement or just have the same HDD repaired?



You can refer the link below for getting the more information regarding the RMA process in WD.

*www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/191400-wd-1tb-green-hdd-problem.html#post2226576

Hope this information helps you


----------



## $hadow (Aug 24, 2015)

That means you will be getting the RMA only and no data recovery


----------



## Shah (Aug 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That means you will be getting the RMA only and no data recovery



Yeah, it seems.  But, I'd be happy if they can tell me why the HDD failed so soon (within two months of purchase.)



DK_WD said:


> Hi   [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],
> 
> I am sorry to hear about it. For RMA service, you may refer the link below. This link will help you to understand the RMA process in WD:
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying. That answered all my queries. 

Visiting the store now. Will update what happens after that.

- - - Updated - - -

So, after verifying that the HDD is not working. The shop keeper told that he will send it for RMA and call me when the replacement drive arrives.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Why didn't you did that on your own? Doing RMA by yourself would have been a lot better than just trusting a third person in my point of view.


----------



## Shah (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Why didn't you did that on your own? Doing RMA by yourself would have been a lot better than just trusting a third person in my point of view.



Well, First of all, I'm not from a city. I guess you know the service provided by manufacturers is not the same for people in cities and people from non-cities (town or rural). I have had a really bad experience even with reputed brands like HP and Sony. I'd have claimed the Warranty myself if I had been from a city.

Being an engineering student, I don't have much time these days. So, I can't keep calling the manufacturer every now and then to check what they are up to. (that happened with HP. It took them two months to replace a laptop which I reported as faulty on Day 1 of usage. That too after me calling them daily.  )

Also, I know the shopkeeper very well. Then, why not trust him? 

IMO, for guys from town like me, when the product is in warranty, Giving them back to the local store from where you bought will be best bet for warranty claim.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Shah said:


> Well, First of all, I'm not from a city. I guess you know the service provided by manufacturers is not the same for people in cities and people from non-cities (town or rural). I have had a really bad experience even with reputed brands like HP and Sony. I'd have claimed the Warranty myself if I had been from a city.
> 
> Being an engineering student, I don't have much time these days. So, I can't keep calling the manufacturer every now and then to check what they are up to. (that happened with HP. It took them two months to replace a laptop which I reported as faulty on Day 1 of usage. That too after me calling them daily.  )
> 
> ...


If you trust him than it is no problem.


----------



## DK_WD (Aug 26, 2015)

Shah said:


> Thanks for replying. That answered all my queries.
> 
> Visiting the store now. Will update what happens after that.
> 
> ...



Hi [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION], 

I am glad to hear it! If ever you need help with WD products, just reach out to me or tag me here, I'm always just a PM away


----------



## Shah (Aug 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> If you trust him than it is no problem.


Exactly, If the shopkeeper is trustworthy, there shouldn't be any problem. 



DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],
> 
> I am glad to hear it! If ever you need help with WD products, just reach out to me or tag me here, I'm always just a PM away



Sure, I'll let you know if I get any information from the shopkeeper.


----------



## DK_WD (Aug 27, 2015)

Shah said:


> Exactly, If the shopkeeper is trustworthy, there shouldn't be any problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll let you know if I get any information from the shopkeeper.



Keep me posted


----------



## Shah (Sep 3, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] So, I visited the shopkeeper and asked him what had happened. He said that he hasn't heard anything from WD yet though he sent it that day itself. May I know long it usually takes to reply back?


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 4, 2015)

Shah said:


> [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] So, I visited the shopkeeper and asked him what had happened. He said that he hasn't heard anything from WD yet though he sent it that day itself. May I know long it usually takes to reply back?



Hi   [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],

I apologize for the inconvenience. Please refer the link below for RMA process. The link will help you to understand the WD replacement process: 

Support Answers

If it's possible, can you please provide me all the details of your RMA case.

Example: RMA number, Email, Phone no. and etc

I’ll try to escalate to the service operations team via my manager and a real big thanks for your trust in us.


----------



## Shah (Sep 4, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi   [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience. Please refer the link below for RMA process. The link will help you to understand the WD replacement process:
> 
> ...



I don't have the RMA number. Will ask the shopkeeper and let you know soon.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 7, 2015)

Shah said:


> I don't have the RMA number. Will ask the shopkeeper and let you know soon.



Keep me posted


----------



## Shah (Sep 9, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Keep me posted



Bro, the RMA number is 86192611.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 10, 2015)

Shah said:


> Bro, the RMA number is 86192611.



Hi [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],

Thanks for the update and please check your inbox.


----------



## Shah (Sep 10, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] replied to your PM.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] I just contacted the shopkeeper. He said that WD has dispatched the replacement HDD already. He will most probably receive it tomorrow. So, I guess my issue is resolved. Anyway, Thanks for your time and patience. 

I'll update once I collect the HDD from the shop.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 11, 2015)

> [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] I just contacted the shopkeeper. He said that WD has dispatched the replacement HDD already. He will most probably receive it tomorrow. So, I guess my issue is resolved. Anyway, Thanks for your time and patience.
> 
> I'll update once I collect the HDD from the shop.



Hi [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],

That's good news, glad to hear it! If ever you need help with WD products, just reach out to me or tag me here, I'm always just a PM away


----------



## Shah (Sep 11, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],
> 
> That's good news, glad to hear it! If ever you need help with WD products, just reach out to me or tag me here, I'm always just a PM away



Sure. I'll PM you if needed.


----------



## Shah (Sep 17, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] Collected the HDD just now from the store. Connected it and works well. 

The label above HDD is just black and white, not green & white as my previous HDD. The HDD I received is WD Green though. Just wondering if anything has to do with those labels above HDD.

- - - Updated - - -

Ok. Just checked and found out that the model number of my previous HDD is WD10EZRX-*00D8PB0 *and the new one is WD10EZRX-*00L4HB0*. So, What's the difference?


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],

That's good news, glad to hear it!

For your information, during the RMA period; the product send for the recertified process. During that process, they might be change label or mark the drive for identification.

For more information about replacement drive, you may visit to Warranty & RMA Services link at:

Support Answers

Hope it helps


----------



## Shah (Sep 17, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],
> 
> That's good news, glad to hear it!
> 
> ...



I thought it was counterfeit.  

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 17, 2015)

Shah said:


> Ok. Just checked and found out that the model number of my previous HDD is WD10EZRX-*00D8PB0 *and the new one is WD10EZRX-*00L4HB0*. So, What's the difference?



Hi [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],

Please refer the following document, "the model number suffix (characters to the right of the dash following the model number) is only for in-house use. 

Model Number Format for OEM and Distribution Channels: Support Answers

Hope it helps.


----------



## Shah (Sep 17, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION],
> 
> Please refer the following document, "the model number suffix (characters to the right of the dash following the model number) is only for in-house use.
> 
> ...


It's clear now. Thank you, once again.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 17, 2015)

Shah said:


> It's clear now. Thank you, once again.



You are welcome


----------

